#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-07-14
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-07-09
<pisolo> ragazzi volevo se possibile, avere una risposta, ad un dubbio che mi assilla: come mai che andando periodicamente in edicola, non trovo mai pubblicazioni  che riguardano linux? 
<pisolo> se voglio linux magazine devo solo ordinarlo.
<pisolo> grazie
<mibofra> pisolo, domanda su #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-07-10
<Davide_> Ciao
<Davide_> Cosa devo fare dopo aver scaricati ubuntu?, lo devo masterizzare su DVD?
<Davide_> eila?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-07-11
<lol> Ciao
<Guest13263> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<c17r13> salve
<c17r13> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<c17r13> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<mibofra_smart> Se cerchi il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-07-15
<davide86> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<davide86> Mi chiedevo se fra di voi ci fosse qualcuno che conosce un buon software open source e possibilmente web-based per la gestione dei turni ospedalieri
